# Những người có khả năng siêu phàm mà khoa học vẫn còn bó tay



## nguyenquynh010906 (17 Tháng chín 2013)

Những người có khả năng siêu phàm mà khoa học vẫn còn bó tay
_Satyanarayana Raju có thể dùng tay không lấy ra từ không khí những đồ vật một cách hết sức tự nhiên, từ chén đĩa, bông hoa, vải vóc, thức ăn, sách vở và cả cái gối, tổ chim, rễ cây, nụ hoa ... Raju còn có thể đi xuyên qua vách tường, nhìn xuyên qua sắt, gỗ, đất, đá. Anh có thể ngồi ở vị trí A phân thân để đi đến vị trí B, rồi trở lại mô tả tất cả những gì đang xảy ra ở vị trí B_




_ảnh minh họa_

*Kì 1: Dùng tâm trí điều khiển đồ vật*
Nhiều người cho rằng khả năng con người là hữu hạn, con người không thể khỏe như voi, không thể chạy nhanh như báo, không thể sống trong những điều kiện khó khăn nhất, không thể dùng trí lực để điều khiển mọi vật… Nhưng theo nghiên cứu của các nhà khoa học và những trường hợp thực tế đã từng xảy ra trên thế giới thì câu trả lời lại là… có thể.
*Người đàn bà bị gắn mác "phù thủy"*

Từ năm 1960 tới 1990, nữ "phù thủy" người Nga, Nina Kulagina đã có hàng loạt buổi biểu diễn chứng minh siêu năng lực có một không hai trong lịch sử, đó là bà dùng tâm trí di chuyển đồ vật… Khi quân Đức bắt đầu vây hãm Leningrad, Nina chỉ là một cô bé 14 tuổi. Như bao đứa trẻ Leningrad khác, cô bé đã nhập ngũ cùng cha, anh và chị gái. Cô tham gia Hồng Quân và được gửi tới mặt trận ác liệt nhất. 900 ngày chiến đấu dưới cái lạnh âm 40 độ và nguồn lương thực thiếu thốn, nước khan hiếm, điện bị cắt và thành phố thì đổ nát sau những trận bom của quân Đức, Nina và những đứa trẻ cùng lứa phải trải qua những tháng ngày đen tối nhất trong lịch sử nhân loại. Trước hỏa lực của quân phát xít, Nina bị thương nặng trong khi chiến đấu. Thật may mắn, Nina sống sót sau cuộc chiến thảm khốc và hồi phục. Cô lấy chồng và có con. Có những câu chuyện kể lại rằng cô có khả năng nhìn xuyên thấu vào những chiếc túi của mọi người, khi gặp người ốm cô có thể biết họ mắc bệnh gì. Có một lần khi Nina mở một ngăn tủ trong phòng, chiếc ngăn tủ bị hỏng rồi tung ra khiến mọi thứ văng ra tung tóe. Nina tỏ ra vô cùng bực tức. Cùng lúc đó, những ngọn đèn trong phòng cứ bật rồi tắt, bật rồi tắt liên tục, những đồ vật rơi dưới đất bỗng "nhảy múa" - nói chính xác thì chúng gắn chặt lấy Nina. Nina phát hiện ra một sự thật kỳ diệu, cô có khả năng điều khiển mọi vật.





_Nữ phù thủy người Nga Nina Kulagina (Ảnh: __skullbonespark.com__)_
Nina cũng được phát hiện có khả năng chữa lành vết thương. Nói một cách chính xác, cô dùng tay làm vết thương liền lại. Nhưng để có thể di chuyển đồ vật hay chữa bệnh thì việc chuẩn bị rất tốn thời gian, có khi mất hàng giờ đồng hồ. Nói cách khác, Nina nói rằng cô phải xóa hết các ý nghĩ khác khỏi đầu mình thì mới phát huy khả năng được. Ngoài ra, mỗi lần như vậy cô phải chịu những cơn đau nhức dọc xương sống, mắt cũng mờ đi… Nhà sinh vật học Edward Naumov đã làm bài kiểm tra với Nina. Ông đổ một hộp diêm ra giữa bàn rồi bảo cô dùng khả năng của mình. Nina dùng tay điều khiển từ xa, tất cả các que diêm chụm lại với nhau rồi cùng di chuyển về một góc bàn và rơi từng cái một, lần lượt xuống đất. Trong một lần kiểm tra tại Moscow, các nhà khoa học đã đưa một số vật nhỏ vào trong một cái hộp và bảo Nina phát huy khả năng. Ngay lập tức, những đồ vật trong hộp nhảy từ bên này qua bên kia, không hiểu tại sao. Có lần Nina còn khiến một quả bóng bàn bay lơ lửng được trong vài giây.

Theo rất nhiều tài liệu, bác sĩ Leonid L. Vasiliev, một nhà tâm lý tại đại học Leningrad, là người đầu tiên có cuộc kiểm tra chính thức với Nina, và liên tục kiểm tra cho tới khi ông chết (1966). Những nhà khoa học khác như Genady Sergeyev, cũng có những ngiên cứu phát hiện "điện" trong não của người phụ nữ này. Các nhà khoa học cho một tấm film chưa từng được biết tới vào một phong bì đen và bảo Nina hãy lôi vật bên trong ra. Thật kỳ diệu, Nina đã dùng khả năng bí ẩn khiến tấm film phải tự đi ra ngoài…
*Người đàn ông với quyền năng tối thượng*

Tờ báo Indian Express của Ấn Độ ghi lại một trường hợp lạ về một người đàn ông có nhiều tài năng kỳ diệu. Satyanarayana Raju có thể dùng tay không lấy ra từ không khí những đồ vật một cách hết sức tự nhiên. Trước hàng ngàn người, Satyanarayana Raju đã theo lời yêu cầu của bất cứ ai lấy trong không khí ra cái mà họ yêu cầu. Những thứ mà nhiều người yêu cầu ông lấy ra từ không khí rất đa dạng, có khi là những vật mà vào thời gian đó khó tìm thấy, nhưng ông vẫn làm được. Theo các tài liệu trình bày về các năng lực phi thường đầy biến hóa của Satyanarayana Raju thì; từ ngày bộc lộ tài năng này ra cho mọi người biết, ông ta đã lấy được từ không khí ra hàng vạn đồ vật khác nhau: từ chén đĩa, bông hoa, vải vóc, thức ăn, sách vở và cả những thứ ít người nghĩ đến như cái gối , tổ chim, rễ câỵ...


_Người đàn ông với quyền năng tối thượng Satyanarayana Raju.
(Ảnh: __naturalcureforall.blogpost.com__)_
Các nhà khoa học đã đến quan sát và tìm hiểu. Khi được hỏi rằng do đâu mà Satyanarayana có thể lấy được các đồ vật trong không khí thì ông ta trả lời "Sự thật chẳng có gì là khó khăn khi ta biết rằng trong vũ trụ không gian tích trữ các chất cấu tạo nên mọi vật. Vì thế muốn có được chúng ta chỉ cần lấy từ trong không khí, sự việc tự nhiên như ta thò tay lấy vật dụng trong tủ vậy thôi". Ngoài khả năng kỳ lạ ấy, Satyanarayana còn có thể nhìn xuyên qua sắt, gỗ, đất, đá. Ông ta có thể ngồi ở vị trí A và để đi đến vị trí B rồi trở lại mô tả tất cả những gì đang xảy ra tại vị trí B. Các tư liệu đề cập đến Satyanarayana Raju có nhiều chi tiết rất lạ. Ngay lúc còn bé, Satyanarayana không chịu ăn thịt mà chỉ thích ăn chay. Thường ngày nhìn những người đói khổ đi ăn xin bằng đôi mắt thương xót, cậu bé đầy lòng từ tâm đã luôn mang gạo và thức ăn trong nhà cho những người này. Nếu bất kỳ ai không tận mắt chứng kiến những gì cậu bé đã làm mà chỉ nghe qua lời kể lại thì chắc chắn sẽ cho đó là chuyện vô lý, huyền hoặc, không thể nào tin được. Nhưng ngay cả các nhà khoa học từ Nga, Ðức, Pháp, Hoa Kỳ... đến Ấn Ðộ và tận mắt xem qua những gì mà cậu bé đã làm thì đều phải kinh ngạc và thừa nhận rằng quả thật cậu bé Satayanarayana không phải là con người bình thường và những gì cậu làm thì không thể nào lý giải được là tại sao lại có thể làm được điều đó…
*Kỳ 2: Cuộc chiến tranh “siêu nhân” giữa hai cường quốc*
Việc Bộ Tổng Tham mưu quân đội Liên Xô đưa ra quyết định thành lập một đơn vị có vẻ "không bình thường" như vậy bắt nguồn từ nguyên nhân sâu xa là nhằm đối phó với Mỹ. Từ xưa, con người đã khát khao khám phá, tìm hiểu và cố gắng chinh phục thế giới tâm linh huyền bí. Thực tế giữa Mỹ và Liên Xô (cũ) từng xảy ra một "cuộc chiến tâm linh" và nó chỉ được hé lộ phần nào sau khi báo chí Nga tiết lộ một số thông tin về đơn vị siêu năng 10003…

*Cuộc chiến "bí mật"*

Vào thời kỳ cuối của cuộc Chiến tranh Lạnh, nhằm đối phó với "lực lượng tâm linh" của Mỹ, Liên Xô đã cho xây dựng một đơn vị tâm linh tuyệt mật, có phiên hiệu 10003. Bắt đầu từ đây, hai siêu cường Mỹ - Liên Xô đã nổ ra một “cuộc chiến tinh thần" bí mật. Mặc dù nhiều năm đã qua đi, song đơn vị 10003 vẫn là mới mẻ và mọi người chỉ biết đến nó khi gần đây giới truyền thông Nga tiết lộ vấn đề này. Vào cuối những năm 80 của thế kỉ XX, những người được coi là có những khả năng đặc biệt, cảm nhận được thế giới tâm linh đã lọt vào "mắt xanh" của Bộ Tổng Tham mưu quân đội Liên Xô (cũ). Đề xuất nghiên cứu kĩ lưỡng và phân tích tỉ mỉ về những người có công năng đặc dị đã được đưa ra với hy vọng họ có thể trợ giúp giải quyết được những vấn đề vốn rất khó khăn như tìm kiếm máy bay, tàu thuyền mất tích, báo trước các sự kiện lớn sắp xảy ra… Cuối cùng chính Tổng Tham mưu trưởng Mikhail Moiseyev đã quyết định thành lập đơn vị 10003 nằm dưới sự quản lý trực tiếp của Bộ Tổng Tham mưu, Thượng tá Alexei Savan đứng đầu, với bộ khung chính là những người có "công năng đặc dị".

Ban đầu đơn vị 10003 chỉ có 10 người, nhưng trần quân hàm của chỉ huy lại rất cao: Có thể được phong tướng. Điều này cũng dễ hiểu bởi đơn vị 10003 rất được Bộ Tổng Tham mưu quân đội Liên Xô coi trọng và các thành viên của nó sau này đều là những tinh binh cốt cán, có học thức uyên thâm và thuộc hàng xuất sắc trong giới khoa học kỹ thuật Liên Xô lúc bấy giờ. Được thu nạp vào đơn vị 10003, họ đều phải học môn tâm linh, nghiên cứu các hiện tượng nằm ngoài quy luật cuộc sống và không thể dùng khoa học để lý giải. Đơn vị 10003 được liệt vào cơ quan tối mật, quản lý theo ngành dọc, chỉ phải báo cáo công việc duy nhất cho một người là Tổng Tham mưu trưởng Moiseyev. Ngay cả Bộ trưởng Quốc phòng hay các Thứ trưởng Quốc phòng cũng không nắm được những tin tức cụ thể về hoạt động của đơn vị 10003. Ngân sách hàng năm của đơn vị 10003 vào khoảng 4 triệu USD và do đích thân Bộ trưởng Tài chính duyệt cấp. Ngay cả khi Liên Xô tan rã, đơn vị 10003 vẫn hoạt động theo mô hình trên: Tổng Tham mưu trưởng chỉ đạo trực tiếp, Bộ trưởng Tài chính duyệt cấp ngân sách.

Việc Bộ Tổng Tham mưu quân đội Liên Xô đưa ra quyết định thành lập một đơn vị có vẻ "không bình thường" như vậy bắt nguồn từ nguyên nhân sâu xa là nhằm đối phó với Mỹ. Số là, trước đây do việc sử dụng các biện pháp thông thường để thu thập các tin tức tình báo về Liên Xô không đạt hiệu quả, người Mỹ bắt đầu thực hiện một kế hoạch đặc biệt, huy động những người có công năng đặc dị tham gia vào việc nghiên cứu phát triển thứ vũ khí siêu nhiên. Vì lẽ đó, Lầu Năm Góc và Cục Tình báo Trung ương Mỹ (CIA) đã phối hợp chặt chẽ với nhau, tuyển dụng nhiều nhà khoa học kiệt xuất, bí mật xây dựng nên một "lực lượng tâm linh" có thể làm được những việc không tưởng. Dưới sự hậu thuẫn của Lầu Năm Góc, những nhà khoa học này vận dụng khả năng phi phàm của con người, chuyên tâm nghiên cứu các công năng đặc dị như thuật đi xuyên tường, thuật tàng hình, thuật thần giao cách cảm và thuật giết người bằng ý nghĩ. Thậm chí, họ còn có tham vọng dựa vào "khả năng thần giao cách cảm" để vô hiệu hóa các tên lửa hạt nhân của Liên Xô. Nắm được tin này, Bộ Tổng Tham mưu quân đội Liên Xô quyết định "phản đòn" bằng cách thành lập đơn vị 10003…


_Cả Mỹ và Liên Xô đều lao vào cuộc chiến tìm kiếm những người có công năng phi thường_
*Những thông tin bị tiết lộ…*

Nhưng những thông tin này chỉ được xác thực khi tờ báo Komsomolskaya Pravda đăng tải cuộc phỏng vấn cố giáo sư A.Spirkin, đồng tác giả bộ Bách khoa toàn thư Xô viết. Ông cho biết mình từng làm giám đốc đầu tiên của một phòng thí nghiệm đặc biệt dưới thời Liên Xô, trong đó tập hợp những người có khả năng siêu nhiên do Ủy ban an ninh quốc gia Nga (KGB) tuyển chọn. Spirkin kể lại: "Tôi đã làm việc với hàng trăm người có khả năng đặc biệt". Đó là vào những năm đầu thập niên 60 của thế kỷ 20, Viện bảo tàng bách khoa Moscow đã trở thành nơi tụ họp của những người quan tâm đến lĩnh vực ngoại cảm. Sau một thời gian cố gắng chứng minh hiện tượng trên không tồn tại nhưng thất bại, giáo sư Spirkin đã nhận được lệnh trình diện ở Ủy ban khoa học thuộc Trung ương Đảng Cộng sản Liên Xô. Ông nhớ lại: "Họ yêu cầu tôi làm giám đốc một phòng thí nghiệm đặc biệt dưới sự kiểm soát của KGB". Nhiệm vụ đầu tiên của Spirkin là phải tuyển được ít nhất 200 nhân viên có khả năng siêu nhiên. Không dễ để trở thành nhân viên của phòng thí nghiệm này. Tất cả thí sinh đều phải trả lời một loạt các câu hỏi đại loại như: "Bạn đang sở hữu khả năng siêu nhiên nào?", "Bạn thường có những giấc mơ như thế nào?", "Bạn có khả năng gây ảnh hưởng đến người khác không?"...

Ban giám khảo không ai khác hơn là những thí sinh đã chứng tỏ được khả năng của mình trước đó. Những người này đều có khả năng dùng ý nghĩ để kích thích hạt lúa mạch mọc nhanh hơn, làm trái chín, hoa nở lâu tàn. Trong số đó có 3 nhân vật nổi bật. Một người là F.Konyukhova, có khả năng phát ra sức nóng khác thường, giúp vết thương lành lặn nhanh chóng. Một người nữa là I.Fomin, sử dụng nhân điện để điều tra các nguyên nhân xảy ra thảm họa và các hỏng hóc kỹ thuật. Phương pháp này vẫn còn tồn tại ở Nga và Fomin sau này đã làm cố vấn cho Tổng thống B.Yeltsin. Ông Spirkin cũng đề cập đến B.Shapiro, người có khả năng chẩn đoán bệnh cực nhạy. Hiện nay, Shapiro đang tư vấn cho các doanh nhân trong lĩnh vực y tế…
*Kỳ 3: Đánh giá của những nhà khoa học!*
Từ xưa đến nay, không hiếm những con người kỳ lạ có khả năng nhìn thấy hoặc nghe rõ ở những khoảng cách xa đến hàng vạn dặm. Vào thời kỳ khoa học chưa phát triển để có thể lý giải được hiện tượng đó thì nhiều người coi họ như thể những nhân vật thần thoại từng được miêu tả trong truyện cổ tích, những câu chuyện về thần tiên, ngay cả trong truyện "Tây Du Ký" với những con người có thiên lý nhĩ (nghe từ xa nghìn dặm) và thiên lý nhãn (nhìn từ xa nghìn dặm)... 

*Năng lực con người là không giới hạn*

Và điều kỳ lạ là càng ngày, trên thế giới càng xuất hiện nhiều những con người có khả năng siêu đẳng lạ lùng vượt xa hẳn những khả năng mà con người thường có được. Những con người ấy không phải là những vị cao tăng, những vị đạo sư, những người sống trên núi non hay rừng rậm hoang vu dày công tu luyện. Những người ấy đang ở ngay trên thành phố văn minh hiện đại hay trên những đất nước mà những gì được gọi là "siêu linh huyền bí" đều bị coi là mê tín dị đoan, nhảm nhí. Những con người kỳ lạ ấy có khả năng tạo ra những nguồn điện lực mạnh mẽ phát sinh từ cơ thể, từ đôi mắt, từ đôi bàn tay hay cả thân mình. Có người có thể dùng năng lực điện trường của mình để sưởi ấm người khác hay làm cho tuyết tan. Có người dùng nhân điện ấy để chữa bệnh hay có thể đốt cháy những vật mà họ chạm vào. Nhiều người có khả năng siêu việt trong phép chữa bệnh qua khoảng cách bằng lời nói và đôi mắt. Có người đưa bệnh nhân về quá khứ để tìm nguồn gốc phát sinh bệnh trạng...
*Những "siêu nhân" thời hiện đại*

Ngày nay, mặc dù khoa học chưa "hoàn toàn" giải thích được từng sự kiện nhưng không vì thế mà giới khoa học coi thường cũng như gán ghép sự huyễn hoặc lên sự kiện. Vì thực tế những con người có khả năng siêu phàm đang hiện hữu trước mắt những nhà khoa học nơi những viện nghiên cứu khoa học nổi danh khắp thế giới. Nhưng thực tế, các nhà khoa học đã bắt đầu nghiên cứu vấn đề một cách vô cùng nghiêm túc. Tính đến nay có đến 6000 nhà khoa học trên khắp thế giới đang ra sức nghiên cứu tìm hiểu những khả năng, những hiện tượng lạ lùng đầy vẻ siêu phàm phát sinh từ những con người bằng xương bằng thịt…

Một dị nhân đầu tiên được nhiều người biết đến là Ben Underwood, hay còn được biết đến với cái tên "Chàng trai có thể nhìn bằng tai". Ben vốn dĩ là một người mù, hai con mắt của anh đã bị bỏ đi năm anh mới lên 3 tuổi vì bệnh ung thư. Ngay từ nhỏ để phục vụ cho cuộc sống của mình Ben đã làm quen với việc định vị mọi vật xung quanh bằng âm thanh và cho đến bây giờ Ben có thể làm tất cả mọi hoạt động như những người bình thường khác mà không cần đến đôi mắt. Các chuyên gia đã tiến hành thử nghiệm và cho biết rằng khả năng định vị bằng âm thanh của Ben đã lên đến mức đỉnh cao, ngang ngửa với độ nhạy âm thanh của loài cá heo, tức là đã vượt qua giới hạn cho phép ở một người bình thường, chính điều này đã "vô tình" biến anh trở thành một trong số những "siêu nhân" được khoa học biết đến.


_Ben Underwood, "chàng trai có thể nhìn bằng tai"_
Hãng tin AP từng đưa tin về một dị nhân khác tên là Wim Hof, người Hà Lan, hay còn được gọi bằng biệt danh "Người đàn ông của băng tuyết". Bởi Wim có thể bơi dưới nước đá, hoặc đứng trong những thùng bằng băng lạnh cắt da mà không hề hấn gì. Anh thường mặc quần soóc và chinh phục khắp các đỉnh núi đầy băng tuyết. Các nhà khoa học không thể giải thích được khả năng của người đàn ông 48 tuổi này. Thậm chí các nhà nghiên cứu còn cho biết thêm, không chỉ không cảm thấy lạnh mà Wim còn phát triển tốt ở những môi trường có nhiệt độ thấp đến nỗi có thể gây tử vong cho những người bình thường khác. Có thể nói khả năng này đã biến Wim từ một người bình thường trở thành một người "đặc biệt", một người nổi tiếng tại Hà Lan.





_"Người đàn ông của băng tuyết" Wim Hof (Ảnh:__ BBC.co.uk)._
Tờ Mirror từng có loạt bài về năng lực siêu nhiên của con người và đưa ra nhiều trường hợp cụ thể như anh Miroslaw, người có thể dùng ý nghĩ di chuyển đồ vật. Bản thân Miroslaw là một người đam mê lĩnh vực năng lượng tâm linh, anh đã phát triển khả năng của mình đến mức có thể khiến những đồ vật như một cái muỗng hay một bức tượng di chuyển trong không trung, xoay, lắc hoặc đứng yên tại chỗ bằng cách sử dụng tâm trí của mình. Miroslaw giải thích rằng anh làm được việc đó bằng cách truyền tải năng lượng bản thân mình vào đó đồng thời tập trung nghĩ rằng anh muốn đối tượng di chuyển. Miroslaw đã trải qua rất nhiều xét nghiệm nhưng các nhà nghiên cứu nói rằng họ chưa thể giải thích khả năng đặc biệt của Miroslaw bằng khoa học thông thường. Một người nữa được gọi là người không biết đau, đó là Tim Cridland, với khả năng đặc biệt này, anh từng là thành viên của một gánh xiếc. Anh là chuyên gia nuốt kiếm, đi bộ trên than hồng và ngủ trên giường chông… Tim nói rằng anh làm những việc đó và không cảm thấy gì và cũng không quan tâm đến chuyện cảm giác. Theo các nhà nghiên cứu thì Tim mắc một hội chứng hiếm khiến những gene truyền tải cảm giác đau lên não bị biến đổi và anh không cảm nhận được các cảm giác như đau, nóng hay lạnh... Các nhà nghiên cứu cũng cho biết đây là một hội chứng khá nguy hiểm vì người mắc không biết đau nên cũng sẽ không đánh giá được những tổn hại của các va chạm hay tai nạn đối với cơ thể và có thể tử vong vì điều đó...​


----------

